# Getting Confused with my first true posting!?



## JAXno1 (27 Sep 2008)

Hello
i did try to find the information by searching.. but found nothing

I'm about the get my second posting, first one was in Borden for CET..CETT...404...QL3..
i'm done in 6 month and ill get my first true posting

I'm starting to look for an house for me and my wife, 
but i would like to know what exactly the CF will pay to help me on my posting??

i did ask some persons, but everyone give me a different version

I heard about : -Welcome Tax... SCHL.. Money for the paperwork..

Thank you!


----------



## dangerboy (27 Sep 2008)

This royal Lepage website has info that you might find useful

I\L2S91T(YG6%2FWC%20EE%22W2%2F1%22%2CO.ZM)CIOKZ%23K!%2C2E%247%22%0A]http://www.irp-pri.com/home.cfm?x=M%3B6)Z%3CY.%3AJ*C17)%27]I\L2S91T(YG6%2FWC%20EE%22W2%2F1%22%2CO.ZM)CIOKZ%23K!%2C2E%247%22%0A


----------



## infamous_p (27 Sep 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> This royal Lepage website has info that you might find useful
> 
> I\L2S91T(YG6%2FWC%20EE%22W2%2F1%22%2CO.ZM)CIOKZ%23K!%2C2E%247%22%0A]http://www.irp-pri.com/home.cfm?x=M%3B6)Z%3CY.%3AJ*C17)%27]I\L2S91T(YG6%2FWC%20EE%22W2%2F1%22%2CO.ZM)CIOKZ%23K!%2C2E%247%22%0A



Link doesn't work...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2008)

In six months you will be walked through everything you need to know.  Policies change, and in six months there may be changes.  Finish your course first.  Don't worry about this matter, except to find links to do research.  In six months, as I said, you will have the most current policies, and you will be walked through everything.


----------



## JAXno1 (27 Sep 2008)

I know that in 4 month i will heard exactly what i'm getting..

but i would like to prepare myself and my family, because, if i need to put more money on the side, ill re-arrange my budget


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2008)

JAXno1 said:
			
		

> I know that in 4 month i will heard exactly what i'm getting..
> 
> but i would like to prepare myself and my family, because, if i need to put more money on the side, ill re-arrange my budget



And if you fail your course?  Is that a Release and move at your own expense?

Prepare when you know exactly where and when you will be posted.  Who knows?  Perhaps you won't be posted out of Borden.  It has happened.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Link doesn't work...



http://www.irp-pri.com/ Then click CF Members. They use a really wierd website format and I don't think the characters are all accepted on the board...


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Sep 2008)

JAX:  Don't worry too much on the financial side, they do pay for most the costs incured during the move.  As George said, they will walk you through all the process and in the end, you should not be poorer less rich than you are now.


----------



## Cpl4Life (30 Sep 2008)

JAXno1 said:
			
		

> I know that in 4 month i will heard exactly what i'm getting..
> 
> but i would like to prepare myself and my family, because, if i need to put more money on the side, ill re-arrange my budget



I partially agree with the others, things change and often.  But you are smart looking so far ahead.  I have found if you want to buy, the more you know the better.  The people I know that have done well off real estate prepare themselves as much as they can, as soon as they can.

That irp site is information heavy, but read it, it's great information.  You will have to read it a few times to understand a lot of it.  If you have any questions feel free to email me directly.  I don't know it all but I know enough to probably answer a few of your questions.


----------



## Lil_T (5 Oct 2008)

I feel for you, we got posted to Ottawa last year and it was nerve wracking to say the least.  

Concentrate on your course for now.  IRP will walk you through the entire process.  We had a great rep and she helped make it as pain-free as possible.  the others are right, read the website, the 08-09 manual should be online.  

IRP paid for all our moving expenses.  Welcome tax, lawyers fees, the whole kit and caboodle.  Depending on your housing preference (if you're posted somewhere semi-isolated like Goose Bay or something of that sort, you will most likely have to take a Q).  They also pay for your house hunting trip (HHT)   and the related expenses.  

Don't stress.  It will all take care of itself.

Cheers,  T


----------

